# Where can i buy a vinyl cutter in Canada??



## persath (Jan 15, 2012)

I am looking for the vinyl cutter that has optical eye which can cut transfer??? I am looking for any canadian sites ??? I see alot but they are american and i am not willing to pay Custom fee and duty charges.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Joto Paper.....


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Also check with Untitled Document that's where I got my Graphtec CE5000-60.
They had the best price at the time.


----------

